# Please help...



## PetRescueChick (Feb 17, 2012)

I just took in 2 female rats from a girl, and on valentines day one of them had a baby, im not sure which one because they are both laying in the hideout with it and both caring for it, so i dont know who it belongs too and how to seperate them since id hate to put it with the wrong female.... Any advice??


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

If they're both caring for it, I'd just leave well enough alone. Female rats do nest communally, sometimes. If they are sisters, or have been together a long time, then they should be okay. You can check the girls' bellies, and see if one of them seems to have more obvious nipples; nursing females will groom the hair away from their nipples. Of course, if the non-mum is trying to nurse, she may have done the same thing (I don't know enough to say for sure). As long as they're not fighting, and aren't hurting the baby, I think they'll be fine together. However, I'd be concerned about how the one girl got pregnant. Did this person you got them from have them exposed to other (possibly male) rats, or could one of the two be a male? If one is a male, seperate it immediately; you don't want the mum getting pregnant again!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Momma will have more prominent and exposed nipples...momrats groom the fur off around their nipples just prior to the birth. Does baby have a milk belly (you should be able to see white or yellow through the skin of the abdomen.


----------



## PetRescueChick (Feb 17, 2012)

When i went to pick them up they were housed with 3 other rats, so im guessing at least one was a male. Both of the ones i took are definately female. Since i couldnt tell which rat had the baby i just left them both in the cage and they have been taking care of it. The baby is growing like crazy, i didnt know they grew that fast. The baby is doing great, just not too sure if baby is a male or female but im thinking it is a female. Im also hoping that the other female isnt pregnant but my luck she probably is, she looks a bit on the chunky side


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

You can tell when a female is pregnant when their bellies looks unusually round. If she's young and quite chunky she could be preggers.
Check and see if her nipples are poking out more than normal, and google pregnant rats to compare. 
I'm glad the other baby is doing good.


----------

